# Leontine's gait



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

I'd like some serious feedback about Leo's gait. She is an 18 month old rescued BYB special, with horrible conformation. She has _very_ straight shoulders, tied in elbows and a narrow front. She is 22-23 inches tall, and weighs 49 pounds. I think that for all her faults, she has a pretty decent gait, but I'd like to hear what more experienced people think. 



 
As for faulty gait, I'm seeing her flip her front feet (maybe paddle a bit), and be narrow behind, but overall, not that bad. What else is there that I am I not seeing?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't think it's really fair to try to critique the gait of a BYB special with poor conformation, but here goes.  

I have never studied conformation or paid much attention to it, and what I know I learnt from reading critiques on this forum, and asking the occasional question. Basically, I consider myself a pet-owner who likes to train with her dogs, not an expert, so take what I say in that view. 

Leo is really cute, first off! Seems to have a really nice, fluffy, soft coat. But from this very short video of her, I would say she does not even move LIKE a GSD - her gait reminds me of my mixed-breed Rotti-ish rescue. Nice, happy bouncy trot - compared to Gryffon's gait: even in a trot, he seems to just flow over the landscape like water. No exagerated flying trot effect, just a sense of smoothness and and minimum effort. Your girl looks like she is just skipping along, happy and carefree - makes for a nice picture, but not what one expects from a GSD. 

One aspect of conformation in Gryff that contributes to that effect of smoothness is his rear leg angulation, as compared to Keeta's, whose rear legs are a lot straighter, more like Leo's. 

I honestly don't know enough about structure to be able to say what other aspects of conformation contribute to the GSD characteristic signature gait. 

Now if some conformation folks jump in and and contradict everything I said, I'd listen to them instead of me.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh, and I wanted to add, for a reference of Gryff vs. proper GSD gait: a C(anadian)KC judge that met Gryffon and saw him training with me commented that his conformation is excellent and if I was interested, I could show him and finish him (not even sure what that means?) - so I think comparing Leo's gait and conformation to Gryffon's for a reference is fair.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Castlemaid said:


> Nice, happy bouncy trot - compared to Gryffon's gait: even in a trot, he seems to just flow over the landscape like water. No exagerated flying trot effect, just a sense of smoothness and and minimum effort. Your girl looks like she is just skipping along, happy and carefree - makes for a nice picture, but not what one expects from a GSD.


 Ok, I'm not any specialist either, I just wanted to compare the gait to my own dog's gait. I wanted to say exactly what Castlemaid said. When Anton gaits he doesn't go up and down, he is just parallel to the ground, smooth effortless movement.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah, she's cute when she's not being a PITA.  

And I hadn't notice quite how much she does bounce. I think it is a combination of a) her faulty front and b) the fact that her hind end has more angulation. She doesn't have much reach in front, and I think she might have more reach behind.

Castlemaid, to "finish" a dog is to obtain a championship. In other words, Gryffon could be shown to his championship.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It's hard to critique because she's kind of far from the camera and I'm not sure how to slow it down. Her tail curling over would be a fault. I like to see dogs gait by moving as fast as the handler can move the dog before the dog breaks into a run, and also on a loose leash. When I got a clip of my dog, I was riding a bike (I hate running and can't keep up with him gaiting). Then I slowed it down about 4 times so it was easier to evaluate.


----------

